# PB6/DMOC445 - runaway AC55



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

I tested the PB6. _

edit: I think I got the black and white mixed up. Should have checked them on the bench first._

Black wire: pin 28, pot Hi
White wire: pin 6, pot Lo
Yellow wire: pin 3, Accel signal.

The yellow is the one I soldered on to the empty third tab in the PB6.

The microswitch does engage/disengage properly I think, it clicks loudly.

I pushed the PB6 lever and the motor spun up. When I released it, the microswitch clicked but the motor kept accelerating. It's in the car with a flywheel attached and gearbox in neutral (drive wheels off the ground just in case). I had to turn off the 12v to stop it.


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

It works a lot better with:

White wire: pin 28, pot Hi
Black wire: pin 6, pot Lo
Yellow wire (soldered on myself): pin 3, Accel signal.

I guess nobody else will have this problem since there aren't many unused DMOC445's around, but I do suggest if anyone is testing a DMOC to set the motor max rpm at a lower speed than 8999. That's the mechanical limit and it comes set at that.




sabahtom said:


> I tested the PB6. _
> 
> edit: I think I got the black and white mixed up. Should have checked them on the bench first._
> 
> ...


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

sabahtom said:


> It works a lot better with:
> 
> White wire: pin 28, pot Hi
> Black wire: pin 6, pot Lo
> ...


So, it's alive !

Congratulations !


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes thanks for the help. RTM was the answer at the end of the day. But some good did come of the long story about the missing HV ....I might take up Arduino as a hobby since I learned a bit about serial ports over the last month.



TEV said:


> So, it's alive !
> 
> Congratulations !


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

*Pb6/dmoc445 - ac55*

I tried again with the PB6. My ohm test shows it should work, 0-5kohm.

Last time I tried it with 

Black wire: pin 28, pot Hi
White wire: pin 6, pot Lo
Yellow wire: pin 3, Accel signal.

As soon as I touched the pot box lever, it revved up to max. Now I've swapped the black and white and it works a little, but hardly revs. I've attached the captures from CCShell.

On looking at the pedal map I'm wondering if I need to change some parameters, but I didn't think I'd need to do that because it's a 5k pot box as specified in the manual.

The DMOC says there's a TORQUE_LIMIT_REQUEST. Not sure where to look for that, the obvious values seem ok to me. There is also a CHARGED_ERROR that should disappear after cycling the 12v and disabling that variable. The error still remains though.


----------



## sabahtom (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: PB6/DMOC445 - pedal map*

I still get the charged_error, but the intermittent revs got fixed by changing the pedal accel parameter to 0.30 with the pedal brake to 0.25. Revs up fine now.


----------

